
ICO Scams using Facebook Ads to reach gullible people - negamax
There&#x27;s no way to report them. Only option Facebook gives me is to block them. Can someone help?
======
sogen
[http://winhelp2002.mvps.org/hosts.htm](http://winhelp2002.mvps.org/hosts.htm)
And use Ublock?

~~~
negamax
I am not interested in blocking them. But reporting them. They are targeting
people outside of US (for obvious reasons)

~~~
sogen
saw same thing on reddit...

